

Who's Hiring Interns (Summer 2012)?  - alexhaefner

Hey HN,<p>Lots of students read HN, and are looking for internships.  Lots of students (myself included) want to find and get connected with startups.  If you're looking for interns this summer, post where you are, what you do, and how to get in touch.  Like "Who's Hiring", but for internships.
======
justin
Justin.tv/TwitchTV is hiring paid interns. We treat our interns almost exactly
the same as we treat a lot of our fulltime engineers, and expect them to
actually add tangible value to our product, not just give them one-off
projects. Visit
[http://www.twitch.tv/jobs?j=ozARVfwF&s=Ask_HN](http://www.twitch.tv/jobs?j=ozARVfwF&s=Ask_HN)
to apply.

------
hammalock
Big Nerd Ranch, based in Atlanta, does training and contract programming on
iOS, Mac, Android, and Web development. jobs@bignerdranch.com

------
nostromo
We're hiring paid interns in Seattle, WA. Right now we'd love a front-end
person familiar with jquery -- but anyone smart and talented should feel free
to contact me. juliuss@shopobot.com.

------
jdg
Boxcar is hiring paid interns anywhere in the world. We're a distributed team,
with bases in Wichita, KS and NYC. Email jonathan@boxcar.io with what you're
passionate about!

------
mrmiserable
We're a Web Development / Online marketing Company hiring paid interns in
Sydney, Australia.

jonathan@alternativemedia.com.au

